# NAP Hellrazor Clearance



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Hick's in Clio has 100 and 125 grain Hellrazors in the three pack for $19.99. That's nearly the half the regular price!! They also had a few packs of 125 grain Spitfires and a few other types marked down as well. And no, I'm not affiliated with Hick's. I'm just spreading the word about a good deal for those that are interested.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

That is way below dealer cost, is he going out of business?


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

nope it's the old packaging!


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Good find, and thanks for sharing. I called on Saturday and had them hold a couple of the 100 grain and just picked them up. Thanks again


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

chasin tail said:


> Good find, and thanks for sharing. I called on Saturday and had them hold a couple of the 100 grain and just picked them up. Thanks again


Glad I could help.


----------

